# Shoul I go for Apache or Unicorn or CBZ xtreme??



## chetan.thetiger (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi guys on my erlier thread i got very gud reply....regarding apchea and pulsar,
I hope u will share ur experience of ur own bike, which may help me and guide too..to buy my Bike..!!!

thnx..


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 16, 2009)

What are you looking for? Average, looks, speed?


----------



## confused!! (Feb 16, 2009)

That means Pulsar is out of equation now??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 16, 2009)

huh !
Apache of course. Its got style and power.

the Unicorn Thing seems to teh better bike. But Its got no Style No FI and No Back Discs and also No Tank Scoops !! Also Not powerful as Apache ! You will love the Apache Power. A good bike to start your biking !


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 16, 2009)

I have Honda Unicorn which i got it 2 years ago (August 2006) a month after i joined to work, and using it daily to office 20 kms from home to office and vice versa (think also off the heavy bangalore traffic). Till today i have run my bike for almost 30200kms. I have not found any issues in my bike till now, the engine is as smooth as it is from day one. Never found any vibrations while riding my bike even above 70kph. 

Since mine is a old Unicorn, and the doom is not that good, because of the Bangalore road conditions, the doom got kaput. But the new doom is good in that i believe.

The driving position is so comfortable, thanks to the mono suspension at the rear.

One of my colleague who had a Unicorn was upset because he would say that he is not getting any pick up in the initial gears. But for me it is fine, also 2 of my other colleagues have got the Unicorn later, and are really happy with the bike.

Overall i am very happy and satisfied with the bike. []


----------



## utsav (Feb 18, 2009)

+1 for apache



channabasanna said:


> []



Too much orkutting huh?


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 18, 2009)

The thread starter is lost... =p


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 18, 2009)

utsav said:


> Too much orkutting huh?



No buddy, i used to, but not now. I did type in that by mistake. 


Where is the thread starter....... ?


----------



## chetan.thetiger (Feb 19, 2009)

yes guys..
thanks for ur reply.....
i will consider all ur guys reply

but one of my friend suggest me that...
in old apache...there is problem of vibration...and also..engine got dumm now after two yr..as engine is not giving that ich power as it giving earlier..
Although i know rough handling is one of cause..


Can u guys share with me any such issue if u faced...!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 19, 2009)

In all Apache there seem to vibrations in 70-80 Range, I don't know, as i don't get rid that fast in Bangalore Traffic.
ask here

*www.xbhp.com


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 19, 2009)

According to me...

Apache RTR- Good looks, 40-48 average and after sales service is also Okay.

Hunk- Okay looks, 45-50 average and service is ok ok types.

Pulsar 200/220 - Awesome looks, price bit high, 35-45 average and service at some place is good and some is horrifying.

Fz 16- Very good looks, don't know much about average but service is good.

In the end i feel if you are going for power and looks and budget is no problem for you then go for either Fz16 or Pulsar 200/220. And if mileage is on your mind and the budget as well then go for either Apache RTR or Hunk.


----------



## chetan.thetiger (Feb 20, 2009)

thnx akshy.and othe guys.
ur opinion will help me a lot..
othe have some suggetion..pls..post it..


----------



## Nuxer (Feb 20, 2009)

TVS Apache.

I am a TVS fan 

I have a TVS Flame.


----------



## tallbeing (Mar 3, 2009)

How about R15, though on the costly side, read reviews, most say butter like riding but a bit low on mileage, one of them also mentioned it was a bit low for a 6 footer (i m 6.1), one of them also mentioned that when the bike tilts below 35 degree the engine stops to prevent possible damage due to the running back wheel during accidents. Though it was 150 cc it managed to output about 17 Bhp, it has got 6 gears and they say term it as mini-superbike. They say what u feel at 60 the same u will feel at 120. for more Visit www.MouthShut.com


----------



## utsav (Mar 3, 2009)

tallbeing said:


> How about R15, though on the costly side, read reviews, most say butter like riding but a bit low on mileage, one of them also mentioned it was a bit low for a 6 footer (i m 6.1), one of them also mentioned that when the bike tilts below 35 degree the engine stops to prevent possible damage due to the running back wheel during accidents. Though it was 150 cc it managed to output about 17 Bhp, it has got 6 gears and they say term it as mini-superbike. They say what u feel at 60 the same u will feel at 120. for more Visit www.MouthShut.com



if the engine will stop while riding at an angle of 35degrees then the rider will die for sure becoz of the reverse braking power drag caused by the stopped engine and the bike will fall


----------



## shadez (Mar 3, 2009)

@chetan: frankly, what suits others might not be the best for you.
if you let know whats ur height, riding style, mileage criteria, etc then you can get a proper review on the right bike.
head down to xBhp and will help you out thre...


----------



## krates (Mar 3, 2009)

FZ16 lord of the streets.... when you are buying something worth 70K why buy that old indian crap designs ??? buy the first naked bike in india...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2009)

+100 to the Yamaha FZ16.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 3, 2009)

krates said:


> FZ16 lord of the streets....



What about open roads


----------



## utsav (Mar 3, 2009)

confused!! said:


> What about open roads



Down on the knees


----------



## confused!! (Mar 3, 2009)

^^


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 4, 2009)

+1 Apache RTR 160 that is


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 4, 2009)

Apache RTR .


----------



## krates (Mar 4, 2009)

*bikeindia.in/reviews/shootout/SMOKED-OUT/



> Ipersonally believe that 150cc bikes shouldn’t be judged solely on the basis of their acceleration and top speed figures. It’s a segment that introduces the commuter rider to the joys of potent biking but a manufacturer will only repent his decision if he puts all his money on performance. The products competing in this segment have to cover all bases without being heavy on the customer’s pocket. The FZ16 is an immaculately well-rounded product. The bike features firsts like radial tyres and an all-digital console. Add to it the bike’s stunning looks and sprightly performance and the FZ16 most definitely emerges as a class act. There’s a catch though. At Rs 73000 OTR Pune, it’s about seven to eight thousand rupees more expensive than your usual sporty 150s. The FI version of the standard RTR that won our previous 150cc shootout pips the FZ in the performance stakes but it’ll set you back by an additional Rs 3000 over the FZ.
> 
> The FZ has got appeal that’s tough to match. It delivers the goods for the money it asks for but isn’t as enticing a performer as the RTR. Then again, as we said at the outset, that’s not the sole defining criterion for this segment of bikes. It’s a close call but we think that the FZ should make the cut here, although just by a whisker. At Rs 76000, the RTR FI with a rear disc may try to justify its price, but the FZ has the oomph and the versatility to negate the lure. If it’s the carb version of the RTR that you want to buy and performance is something that you cannot compromise, then at Rs 67000 it is still a better deal. Just make sure you replace those stock tyres though!



And now it cost 70k on road ..... and apache the same man...

be a man buy FZ


----------



## utsav (Mar 4, 2009)

krates said:


> *bikeindia.in/reviews/shootout/SMOKED-OUT/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U mean FZ is a girl which can b f**ked ?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2009)

care to check my review on the latest buzz Suzuki GS150R.... That might change your thought...

*My suzuki GS150R review*


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 4, 2009)

YOur best bet from this list be Unicorn or CBZ .... both from honda so qlty will be top notch...


----------



## shaunak (Mar 4, 2009)

> Apache is a robust and scalable server.....



Dont know anything about bikes


----------



## krates (Mar 4, 2009)

utsav said:


> U mean FZ is a girl which can b f**ked ?


if FZ is compared to a girl .. then apache will be compared to rat's leg


----------



## chetan.thetiger (Mar 9, 2009)

krates said:


> if FZ is compared to a girl .. then apache will be compared to rat's leg



wht is rat's leg man???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 9, 2009)

Price is cool for Suzuki GS150R.. have not yet rode it but one thing I can write is with Mono suspension and Ride quality, Honda Unicorn wins my vote  where as Interms of performance if you can afford 73k or such, then its Apache RTR Fi (with read disk)


----------



## sam9s (Mar 9, 2009)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Price is cool for Suzuki GS150R.. have not yet rode it but one thing I can write is with Mono suspension and Ride quality, Honda Unicorn wins my vote  where as Interms of performance if you can afford 73k or such, then its Apache RTR Fi (with read disk)



Nope I would contradict that......I test rode almost all bike ....not once but twice and thrice as well including Unicorn......but mono suspension if you ask me does nothing AFA the ride comfort goes, experts know that......GSR is far far better in ride comfort and its engine refinment is immaculate.......best rear suspension I came across....the only rear suspension that I felt was equaily good was of HUNK.....else Uni for once has lost in terms of ride comfort and particularly engine refinment......

PS :: You said you havent test rode the bike....please do it and properly because test ride if done in a haste does not give a correct impression (which being the first one is very important)


----------



## chetan.thetiger (Mar 16, 2009)

ok..guys i m going for apachea...

If u still have some suggetion.. u can post here...

thanks a lot for ur all post...
thanks a lot...!1


----------

